# Don't forget the candy...



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I was putting whole cleaned and dried corn in 5 gal buckets yesterday, bags that I bought at Walmart in their animal food section by the way, then used CO2 from a cylinder to evacuate the O2. Finished up and then started organizing the food storage shelves, when I came across one item I forgot that I had stored in 1/2 gal ball jars vacuum packed with oxy absorbers. Hard candy, mixed flavors and shapes, what a treat in a post :shtf: scenario. Just something to bring a little joy into what may be a pretty boring diet. Most likely will store 'forever' in these jars. By the way I keep the jars in the box they came in to protect them from earthquake shaking here. Metal shelves are bolted to the garage wall with concrete expansion bolts. If you haven't heard the walls in my house have a 6" concrete core, ICF block system.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I also stock-up on candy. My vehicles have hard candy (like werthers), I keep chocolates in cool / dry areas, I have Rockets at work, gum-balls everywhere (I cannot chew un-sugar'd gum :dunno: ). I usually stock-up on the halloween bulk-packs in / around the halloween time-frame, not for the kiddies, but, but myself for a full year of sugary snacks.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I keep both gum and lifesavers in my emergency packs.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I love those atomic fireballs, mean mother's. I do have the hard candy layed back. Even in the past due thang it would be a welcome treat.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I love those too. Can't eat to many though.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Holiday Clearance Sales*

Holiday clearance sales are a great time to pick up candy at a fraction of the costs. A couple of weeks from now, candy canes of all flavors and old fashioned hard candy will be on clearance, it'll be a great time to pick up a few boxes for storage.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> I came across one item I forgot that I had stored in 1/2 gal ball jars vacuum packed with oxy absorbers. Hard candy, mixed flavors and shapes, what a treat in a post :shtf: scenario.


Hey Bob, Do you know off hand if chocolate will keep the same way?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Hey Bob, Do you know off hand if chocolate will keep the same way?


Unfortunately chocolate candy will not keep as long, it develops a white coating on it, and the oils will go rancid.
But, there is a alternative, I keep processed cocoa powder, or baking cocoa in glass jars vacuum sealed. Also lots of refined white sugar. Wallah! Make your own chocolate candy. Not hard to do.:2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Something else for me to look into.  Thanks


----------

